# Wireless network - possible to spy on me?



## winterwonderland (Nov 4, 2009)

i am borrowing someone's wireless network while i am here for vacation, and somehow this guy seems to hold some kind of grudge against me, but because he likes my lady, he's letting me connect to his wireless network... (i mean...wtf) - but, i just want to be clear on whether he can spy on my surfing? he mentioned that if he sees anything suspicious, he'll give me troubs... and as paranoid as i am, i am wondering if he can see that i've been to facebook, msn, google mail etc when i am using his wireless network? i am connecting through with my mini-laptop, ofc.

please give me a quick answer. thanks


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 4, 2009)

There are programs (for instance Cain and Abel) that can poison your wireless connection to get information from you browsing on the web, including passwords and such.  He could have poisoned your connection to steal information from you.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 4, 2009)

minstreless said:


> i am borrowing someone's wireless network while i am here for vacation, and somehow this guy seems to hold some kind of grudge against me, but because he likes my lady, he's letting me connect to his wireless network... (i mean...wtf) - but, i just want to be clear on whether he can spy on my surfing? he mentioned that if he sees anything suspicious, he'll give me troubs... and as paranoid as i am, i am wondering if he can see that i've been to facebook, msn, google mail etc when i am using his wireless network? i am connecting through with my mini-laptop, ofc.
> 
> please give me a quick answer. thanks



i would beat the crap out of him, just only for liking my lady baseball bat preferred.
he should cough on his own blood *erm*


----------



## winterwonderland (Nov 4, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> There are programs (for instance Cain and Abel) that can poison your wireless connection to get information from you browsing on the web, including passwords and such.  He could have poisoned your connection to steal information from you.



i see... so he just needs to run those programs and then he'll be able to do so, huh? how can i prevent him to spy on me....?

and relax.. it's not like he'll have a shot on her...


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 4, 2009)

minstreless said:


> i see... so he just needs to run those programs and then he'll be able to do so, huh? how can i prevent him to spy on me....?
> 
> and relax.. it's not like he'll have a shot on her...



that happens faster than you may know...i talk from experience:shadedshu


----------



## winterwonderland (Nov 4, 2009)

well, that's life, eh? heh. but she doesn't like him. she's even sent a friend of her on him instead...  besides, if she'd do that, she'd be unhappy, me reckons... and she loves to be happy... 

you've got a solution to my wireless-issue?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 4, 2009)

It is very tough...  VERY tough to prevent an attack like this via Cain and Abel...  Near impossible in fact, I would just find to see if he is computer savvy at all, and if he is not, then he could not figure out how to do this (although I did in about 5 minutes)


----------



## winterwonderland (Nov 4, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> It is very tough...  VERY tough to prevent an attack like this via Cain and Abel...  Near impossible in fact, I would just find to see if he is computer savvy at all, and if he is not, then he could not figure out how to do this (although I did in about 5 minutes)



so... in other words, he CAN see what i am doing? running abel and cain is easy, huh? so he could easily track my activity...? sadly, i am unaware of his computing skills, so i dunno what he's capable of... and i've got no chance to find it out, sadly.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 4, 2009)

minstreless said:


> so... in other words, he CAN see what i am doing? running abel and cain is easy, huh? so he could easily track my activity...? sadly, i am unaware of his computing skills, so i dunno what he's capable of... and i've got no chance to find it out, sadly.



do a DDos attack on his rig, that several times a day should teach him


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 4, 2009)

minstreless said:


> so... in other words, he CAN see what i am doing? running abel and cain is easy, huh? so he could easily track my activity...? sadly, i am unaware of his computing skills, so i dunno what he's capable of... and i've got no chance to find it out, sadly.



I would guess he is just blowing smoke really (IE he does not know anything) so you are probably pretty safe.  I would use the internet as normal, and pretend he does not know anything.  Most people who know stuff keep it to themselves.  He is just trying to make you think he is a "hacker" or something.  People like this are far from it


----------



## winterwonderland (Nov 4, 2009)

i see.. so it IS quite complicated (for an average person) to work/operate with those 2 apps/clients you mentioned, huh? well, yeah.. i'll just try and see what happens... heh.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 4, 2009)

the most common and easiest way would be to run some kind of smoothwall between the wireless AP and the router (i run one here)

you can get all sorts of plugins for tracking web usage and such.


short version: he may be able to tell what you're doing, but not specifics. EG, he may be able to see what webpages you go to - but he cant see what passwords you're entering, or emails you're reading.
He may be able to tell you're using MSN messenger, but he cant read the messages sent/received


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 4, 2009)

Cain and Abel is ONE program.  It is kinda a steep learning curve at first, but a non-tech savvy person could not pull it off, and YES HE CAN SEE YOUR PASSWORDS WITH IT, as well as where you are browsing.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 4, 2009)

i dont know about cain and able, i know about the other side of things


----------



## winterwonderland (Nov 4, 2009)

mky... will gamble on that he doesn't even bother to do so... perhaps he should focus more on my lady's friend instead... 

thankies for the info, ppl! i guess he won't pull it off, so yeah...

oh... could he see what files/programs i download and/or upload....? with the above mentioned methods he could..?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 4, 2009)

he could in theory... but whats he gunna do?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 4, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i dont know about cain and able, i know about the other side of things



I am on the white side of things, but am required to know things in the DEEP gray area, going near the black.  I know how these programs work...  Cain and Abel is very powerful.  Very, if you know how to use it


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 4, 2009)

Yeah it just sounds like he's blowing smoke up your ass, just to get you all fired up. He's jealous!!!


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 4, 2009)

In order to see say a password for hotmail. With Cain and abel he has to spoof a certificate of it first. so if you use firefox it will say warning this is a self signed certificate. you can make an exception. if you do you are trusting that site. keep in mind there are very few sites that have self signed certificates. hotmail is not one of them. So as long as you click "get me out of here" he cant steal your passwords. But you cant use the site either. if this doesnt happen and u can use the site and its https at the top. This is ssl encryption straight to your machine, its all good.

Another thing he can do tho is poison your arp. a friend tested this in class with me

he was able to sniff packets then and read my msn conversations.


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 4, 2009)

Just use XeroBank for that time period...


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 4, 2009)

You know by suspicious I think he means stuff coming up on his bill from you watching pay for porn or something.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 4, 2009)

There are tons of youtube Tutorial for Cain and Able to help you do exactly what you want with it main one being to see passwords used.

If he ends up liking the girl your girl sent to him, won't he stop letting you use his internet?

Also if the guy knew how to F with you he would have likely done so already. If no damage is done soon I think you can safely say your safe.


----------



## Boyfriend (Nov 4, 2009)

Encryption of web traffic is a good thing to prevent such type of *SPY*. You should use Tor for the time being. It will slightly slow down your internet speed, but will give you better privacy than default and will lessen chances of spying.
If you are using Windows built in firewall, keep it *on* and with *no exceptions* option enabled (control panel --> windows firewall in Windows XP). In Vista & 7, place that connection under *Public* profile. It will prevent port scanning and will hide your computer in the network.
If you are using some commercial security suite, enable its firewall with maximum settings for time being to prevent unwanted outbound $ inbound traffic.
Log in on those sites only having some SSL certificate. It is shown as green small bar on left side in firefox address bar and whole green address bar in IE 8. For hotmail, *use enhanced security* option just beneath the Sign in button.
For even better privacy, you have to spent few $$. If you are ready to open your wallet , then I will suggest two or three programs of better reputation.

EDIT: Also disable DNS client service in services.msc. Change your DNS server address to openDNS
208.67.222.222
208.67.220.220
Restart computer. It will help you evade DNS poisoning.


----------



## CJCerny (Nov 4, 2009)

He can absolutely see everything you are doing if he is skilled enough and has the proper tools to do so, passwords and all. You can make things real tough for him with a proxy and/or smoothwall but as long as you are on his WAP, he owns you if he's good enough.


----------

